# Most jam free construdtion?



## Abr (May 18, 2011)

I need some help deciding which handgun to get. I'm looking to get a handgun for IPSC-type shooting, and according to several people feed reliability is what you want from that gun. Considering the 2-500 rounds per practice session, I need a gun which will work reliably *even after 10.000 or so rounds.* For the speed I also need a gun which is *light* and only has an *"in trigger safety"* for speed.

Main attribute: feed reliability.
Caliber: 9mm preferably.
Weight: Light, meaning that the 1911 and other all-metal guns are probably not my main option.
Quick to fire.

Note: the other posts I've made recently have been for another gun which would be strictly for recreational use.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

For USPSA the Glock 34 would probably meet all your criteria as well as the Smith&Wesson M&P9L / Pro


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The Springfield XDM/XD would also be a great choice. I use a XD 45 for IDPA and It's never let me down.


----------



## Aiko (May 21, 2011)

The Glock 19 or 17 should fit your bill, shoot them along with others.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Another vote for the Glock 34. The Glock 17 is the same size frame, with a shorter barrel/slide assembly than the G34. The Glock 19 has a slightly shorter grip/frame and barrel/slide than the G17, and holds two less rounds (15 shots, vs 17 for the G17/G34); however, some folks definitely prefer the different "feel" of the more compact G19 frame. 

The G34 also comes stock with the extended magazine release and extended slide stop (sometimes called the slide release), and it can be ordered with a 4.5 pound trigger connector for a lighter trigger pull weight. Even though the G34 is the longest Glock you will commonly encounter, it's still shorter in overall length than a standard 5" barrel 1911-style handgun. Best endorsement I can give for the G34: I own two of them.


----------



## buckler (May 24, 2011)

the speed records are held by 1911's, so your presumption about heavy guns and safeties are incorrect.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Sig P226 would be my choice. For carry, I like the P239. As long as I do my part, neither has ever failed me. If you want polymer, try the Sig 2022. I've owned several Glocks, and XD's, but I like the 2022 better. I shot IDPA with a 2340 for several years and loved it.


----------

